# Need music /sound effects for Nuclear Meltdown theme



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Reminds me of "Crawl out from the Fallout" by Sheldon Allman. Classic. But it's not sound effects.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here are 2 alarm sounds that sound like a fallout warning. These may help!

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Alarm3.mp3

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Alarm3lowpitch.mp3


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

it's a shame you didn't post this last week. i work in a nuclear plant and the first monday of every month we test our emergency sirens and beacons. the ones posted above are pretty good, though.


----------



## swoody (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the input everybody! I really like those siren sounds, and I think I may just pick up some kind of bullhorn/party siren that could make that sound, and very loud! I think a rotating beacon may be in order as well, to go with the fallout theme. I think it would look great with the fog machine and green lights


----------

